# Drive or Putt?



## Bigbertha (Mar 28, 2006)

What would you say is more important for hitting a lower score. A consistently straight and far drive or being able to hit a long putt instead of settling for a 2 putt? In my opinion putting is what gets you those birdies and eagles.


----------



## GolfLine (Mar 28, 2006)

It really depends on how long and straight you're talking. I mean, if you can't hit a ball 50 yards and it goes into the shrubs, sure that would help. Your putting can't be nearly as bad as that. But, if you are talking only a few yards in distance, and really negligible disparity in stroke count to the green, go with the long putting. It's much more difficult to master, it takes the right eye, and it will definitely lead to lower scores if you can finish things off nicely.


----------



## deadphoenix (Mar 29, 2006)

If you can't hit it straight, you won't get it to the green. As much as putting seems like it is important to a score, anyone can putt. Not everyone can drive consistantly.

Work on the drive first, then putting. The short game is not as important as the long game for starters.


----------



## Callaway (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeah, definately work on your driving, because that starts off your hole, with a bad drive your probably going to get annoyed with the rest of the hole, whereas a good drive to the green will give you more confidence.


----------



## dahabi (Mar 29, 2006)

deffinetly your driving game is more important. if u cant get the ball in the green whats the point? you wont get anywhere


----------



## TiderInsider (Apr 1, 2006)

deadphoenix said:


> As much as putting seems like it is important to a score, anyone can putt.


I completely disagree. While you do need to "get" to the short game first, most golfers set a pattern of only going to the driving range from the beginning. If I were starting some out, I would have them divide time between the range and practice green 50/50...and then after they can break 100, I'd suggest they spend 67% of their practice time around the practice green and only 33% of their time on the range.

Long term you would be better off to struggle more with the full shots and build a solid short game. You'd eventually learn to hit every club in your bag and you would have established a solid short game.


----------



## SportPok (Mar 27, 2006)

I think both are important but putting is probably the most pivital part of a persons game. Because on you drive you can hit it 250 yards with one stroke but when you are on the green strokes become easier and easier to add on once your there.

I say that the round is decided on the green and if you do well there you will do good at the game of golf.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Putting, without a doubt. I can hit a crappy, 150 yard drive into the rough and still make par. But if I couldn't make a putt longer than 4 feet to save my life, a par would be difficult even with a 275 yd drive straight down the middle.


----------



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

I don't think you can really say. If you're really bad at either one you can get burned. 

Chicken or the egg?


----------



## Darren (Mar 25, 2006)

definently putting for me, if you cant drive straight use an iron.


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

I would say putting is more important for the fact that all tee's are level, No one walks up to a tee and try's to read the break. I do agree that having a good drive is key for getting to the green fast, just staying on the fairway is also a plus. But for me it would be the putting dept. IMHO! C/C


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

TiderInsider said:


> I completely disagree. While you do need to "get" to the short game first, most golfers set a pattern of only going to the driving range from the beginning. If I were starting some out, I would have them divide time between the range and practice green 50/50...and then after they can break 100, I'd suggest they spend 67% of their practice time around the practice green and only 33% of their time on the range.
> 
> Long term you would be better off to struggle more with the full shots and build a solid short game. You'd eventually learn to hit every club in your bag and you would have established a solid short game.


Tigerinsider: I agree with you. At the range I use every club in the bag, but will spend more time with the trouble areas of my game. I may not fix all the problems but on the course there is improvement. I've broken the game into three parts the woods and long irons, short game 7 to pw and putting. I think as a beginner, not sure where beginner ends, course management is criticle.:thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

yes for me short game is most important a great drive the straight helps but if you can one or two putt every hole thats where you save the stroke, by the way i dont 1 and 2 but all the time but i do try too! I'm always happy if i 2 putt.


----------



## Denominator (Jul 26, 2009)

I'd say a long drive. It would put you into position to hit a wedge shot to the hole. I think too many people think about putting as the holy grail. When I see a good golf player the first thing I notice is their chipping ability. I've seen guys that regularly chip the ball within 4-5 feet of the hole. You don't need to be a pro to hit those types of shots in. 

I guess I should say Chipping is the most important part, more so than driving and putting. 

Oh, and i've seen some weird dude on the court that uses a putter from 200 yards out. I think he used his putter 80% of the time. Talk about taking things a little too far.


----------



## Titleistgolf16 (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm new to golf but I think putting because when I go out on the course thats where I get bogeys.


----------



## Jamie RS (Jul 24, 2009)

I'd definitely extend the thought of putting into your short game in general. I mean obviously if you bomb it off the tee it helps, but if you can't get the ball down even for a two putt you're going to struggle. You could hit a phenomenal drive, but miss the green. If you can't chip well, and then have to three putt then it was all for nought.

I'd definitely saying having a comprable putter is hugely beneficial! Not to mention of most courses you can pick a tee that can match, and help your drive. The greens are an unforgiving mistress!


----------

